# My new theme song...



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Peter Scott Peters
Fallout Shelter (1961)
Lute Records (L-6020) 45 
Written by Peter Scott Peters
b/w Moon Flight (Astronaut Blues)

Lyrics:

I'm not scared
I'm prepared
I'll be spared

I've got a fallout shelter, it's 9 by 9
A Hi-Fi set and a jug of wine
Let the missiles fly from nation to nation
It's party time in my radiation station
A 14 day supply of multi-purpose food
Water, medicine, be sure to include
Build your bomb bungalow, you needn't postpone
With no down payment and an FHA loan

Let the tests go on in the atmosphere 
In my fallout shelter, I'll have no fear
My baby and me, cozy we'll be
Away from radioactivity

Twenty megatons is the size of the boom
And if they let it go, I'll feel no doom
Let the cats run about, helter-skelter
I'm gonna, live, live, live in my fallout shelter

I'm not scared
I'm prepared
I'll be spared

Twenty megatons is the size of the boom
And if they let it go, I'll feel no doom
Let the cats run about, helter-skelter
I'm gonna live, live, live in my fallout shelter

So if you want to be full of confidence
Get survival jazz and civil defense
You'll live like a king in your fallout pad
'Till the all clear sounds on CONELRAD.
Dial six-four-o, twelve-four-0 - CONELRAD


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm ... cool sounding song, never heard of it before.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this was back when people did "ludes" isn't it?   :lolsmash:

ludes man

[email protected](<!ng ludes!

.

.

.


cool song tho, even if that guy has 'Charlie Manson Eyes' (that just gave me an idea for a song  )


----------



## Ur5hittingMe (May 1, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> this was back when people did "ludes" isn't it?   :lolsmash:
> 
> ludes man
> 
> ...


----------

